

Chef: Cooking up great cloud servers - tanglesome
https://community.csc.com/community/cio-engage/blog/2013/08/01/chef-cooking-up-great-cloud-servers

======
WestCoastJustin
To anyone who is interested in playing around with Puppet, Ansible, or Chef, I
would totally recommend getting Vagrant going on your workstation and playing
around with these tools inside a virtual machine, or a set of virtual
machines. I have created a screencast, which should help you get going with
Vagrant [1], then you can start to play around with Puppet and Vagrant [2], or
you could easily modify this to work with Chef and Vagrant.

[1]
[http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant)

[2] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-
vag...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/8-learning-puppet-with-vagrant)

~~~
syassami
Hey Justin, just watched your vagrant tutorial, and wanted to say thanks for
this great resource.

